# Wow -- $75 for an oil/filter change



## silvergoat2k6 (Jul 4, 2006)

Took my car into the local Pontiac dealer today for it's first oil/filter change
(900 miles)...the cost was almost $75...ouch. Even with Mobil 1, that seems a little steep to me.


----------



## lkynmbr3 (Jun 30, 2006)

Well, you have to think too, these are 6.0 litre engines. That's a lot of oil to fill these beasts up.


----------



## #1judge (Mar 24, 2006)

also we use synthetic oil so u dont change the oil as often, so its works out about the same


----------



## silvergoat2k6 (Jul 4, 2006)

I was planning on changing the oil again at 5K miles, then every 5K after that. Is that too frequent? Then again, I don't plan on putting many miles on this car...seeing as it's going to be parked for several months during the wintertime and if the weather's nice during the spring/summer I prefer to ride my Kawasaki.


----------



## LaPuzza (Jul 13, 2005)

My dealer charges $50.00 for the GTO. I never expected to actually get a good price from a dealer, but there you go. Reagan Pontiac in Omaha FTW.


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

silvergoat2k6 said:


> I was planning on changing the oil again at 5K miles, then every 5K after that. Is that too frequent? Then again, I don't plan on putting many miles on this car...seeing as it's going to be parked for several months during the wintertime and if the weather's nice during the spring/summer I prefer to ride my Kawasaki.


Here's a recent thread I started on the topic. Hope it helps.

Gerry


----------



## SilverGoat (Oct 30, 2004)

My dealer charges 9.50 a quart for Mobil 1. I can get it a lot less at Wal-mart. I'm starting to use Amsoil. Just got in my current change and filter for 67 bucks and the dealer won't charge too much to put it in. Gave up doing that work long ago. The Amsoil is supposed to be good for 25,000 miles, doubt I'll wait that long, but never know. CR did a report many years ago in NY taxis and changed at 3,000, 5,000 and 7,500 and there were no differences after 100,000 miles at tear down so I'm not too religious about a short cycle on the oil.
Anyways, not too surprised about how expensive the change was given the excessive dealer markup.


----------



## Slick02 (Jun 12, 2006)

Retail on synthetic oils averages about 8.00 to 10.00 dollars a quart plus a filter and then app. 1/2 hr shop time. Realisticaly that probably about right as far as pricing goes.


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

My dealer lets me bring my own oil (Sam's Club $29/case), and charges me $14 for filter and labor. So $43 per oil change is pretty good I think.


----------



## Slick02 (Jun 12, 2006)

marathonman said:


> My dealer lets me bring my own oil (Sam's Club $29/case), and charges me $14 for filter and labor. So $43 per oil change is pretty good I think.


 Your dealer must like you alot, $14.00 doesn't pay the tech, much less the filter or the shop time. I own my own shop and I'm not usually inclined to allow customers to bring their own parts to be installed. I've never been to a resturant that allowed me to bring my own steak for them to cook. Kinda defeats the purpose of being in business if you've gotta do work for people and lose money on the job . That happens enough without intentionally allowing it to happen. 

Just my personal opinion as a business owner, not meant to offend anyone in any way, shape or form.


----------



## tommycheng1728 (Nov 23, 2005)

my first oil change was free from my dealer


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

that's a good dealer, mine sent me a coupon for the first one, butI had to buy some mods to get it. dont mader I changed my oil first at 450 miles, to get rid of the assbaly lube and the babbit ware from the berrings. then at 3000 miles. to remove ring and cylinder ware.


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

tommycheng1728 said:


> my first oil change was free from my dealer


Mine was too. Not sure if they actually changed it, though. I didn't check the oil right afterwards like I should have, but after 3000 miles, it didn't look good. I don't think they changed it. I have changed my own oil ever since and I only use Mobil 1.


----------



## tommycheng1728 (Nov 23, 2005)

HoldenGTO said:


> Mine was too. Not sure if they actually changed it, though. I didn't check the oil right afterwards like I should have, but after 3000 miles, it didn't look good. I don't think they changed it. I have changed my own oil ever since and I only use Mobil 1.


making me think? how is fresh oil supposed to look as opposed to old oil? I had mine changed at 1650 miles, will i even see a difference?


----------



## lkynmbr3 (Jun 30, 2006)

tommycheng1728 said:


> making me think? how is fresh oil supposed to look as opposed to old oil? I had mine changed at 1650 miles, will i even see a difference?


Fresh oil will have the clear/golden kind of look, and old oil will start looking black after a while. It just depends on how long you've driven and how hard you've dirven the car. The harder you drive and longer you keep it, the darker it will be.


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

Whats the difference between that and other car makes doing your scheduled maintainences for no charge at all. Those big dealers make enough money off other services to where it doesn't matter a whole lot. It's my guess that they hope you may return for other services, warranty work or not. They will make their money back there. I'm in and out in less than 30 min start to finish. How much money are they really losing.......just my opinion


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Slick02 said:


> Your dealer must like you alot, $14.00 doesn't pay the tech, much less the filter or the shop time. I own my own shop and I'm not usually inclined to allow customers to bring their own parts to be installed. I've never been to a resturant that allowed me to bring my own steak for them to cook. Kinda defeats the purpose of being in business if you've gotta do work for people and lose money on the job . That happens enough without intentionally allowing it to happen.
> 
> Just my personal opinion as a business owner, not meant to offend anyone in any way, shape or form.


*I posted this a few times about the dealer changing the oil for you. 14.99 plus my oil and filter. This is the only car I do this with. Well in the winter, I'll take my wife's GT to them with my oil and filter. My dealer gives out 10% coupons for work performed. I just had my oil and filter changed out for 3.99. 

Some dealers won't do this, mine does. I also used to rotate my tires as well. My dealer charges me 19.99 for this. With my back not being what it was... that price is not too awful bad..... 

Regarding rotating tires, I read in an article where someone wrote in and asked if the cost of rotating tires, is worth it, that person said he is charged like 35.00 or so. The reply was...If you are being charged like that, it is not worth the extra money to have it done, unless you are having work performed on your car and the service guys throw it in at no cost. But If you are just having them rotated, it is not worth the cost considering you will spend $$ to do this during the life of the tires....

I dunno if I agree with this, I've seen new tires wear out pretty fast with a misaligned front end. They will wear pretty good often times before you realize it..

I rotate mine at my oil changes for the GTO at 5K and every other oil change with my other cars...

What are you guys doing regarding rotation?*


----------



## Slick02 (Jun 12, 2006)

marathonman said:


> How much money are they really losing.......just my opinion


 Lets see now, payment on an 8 million dollar dealership,(conservative) shop insurance, workmans comp insurance, electricity, shop materials plus the tech to do the job.


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

Oil changes are nothing to a dealer, especially when you bring your own oil. It encourages customer loyalty in other aspects with that dealership. Granted, this is a Chevrolet dealer, not Pontiac, but, I'm considering at C6 in the near future, and I will definitely give them 1st crack at a deal just because they treat me well with my Pontiac!


----------



## Loubo (Nov 3, 2005)

Change the oil yourself - $4.50 per quart at Wal-Mart for M1 and $3-$5 for a filter. So that's $27 for oil and $3 for filter - $30 and you can do it every 3 to 5 K miles and save a ton of money.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> *
> 
> I dunno if I agree with this, I've seen new tires wear out pretty fast with a misaligned front end. They will wear pretty good often times before you realize it..
> 
> ...


I've rotated mine twice now, once at 5000, and another at 10000 and I have about 17k now... I just had the Goat in to check the alignment because of abnormal wear in the inside of ALL 4 tires. The front ones were espcially worn. They said it was toe-in, but w/i specs, so they adjusted it to "toe-out" a bit but had no other suggestions other than to keep rotating. The tech said the tires are so soft, frequent rotations were the only way to combat premature/uneven wear.... sounds a little fishy to me...


----------



## specialk (Jun 21, 2006)

Im getting uneven wear on the inside of my front tires. Is that common on GTO's or should I get my alignment checked out as well?

$$ for a 4 wheel alignment?

thanks


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

The_Goat said:


> I've rotated mine twice now, once at 5000, and another at 10000 and I have about 17k now... I just had the Goat in to check the alignment because of abnormal wear in the inside of ALL 4 tires. The front ones were espcially worn. They said it was toe-in, but w/i specs, so they adjusted it to "toe-out" a bit but had no other suggestions other than to keep rotating. The tech said the tires are so soft, frequent rotations were the only way to combat premature/uneven wear.... sounds a little fishy to me...


Also with IRS the rear tires will wear more on the inside tread on hard acelleration and burnouts due to the rear squat that causes negative camber at the rear wheels.I have a long driveway and have a few long burnouts down there and the footprint or the tires and darker on the inside tread and get lighter to the outside.


----------

